# Would you use Aquaphor/Questran with cloth?



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

And more importantly, have you?

My DS has a HORRIBLE "diaper rash" - bleeding spots and one open sore that I can't get to heal. I've tried about everything I can think of, and finally called the doctor's office. They didn't think it would be yeast, and called in this prescription combination of Aquaphor and Questran.

My problem with it is that we use cloth exclusively! Aquaphor's active ingredient is petrolatum, and in the inactive ingredients is listed mineral oil. Right now, he's in a prefold (we never use them - got them for burp cloths! at least they're real CPFs!) with a rectangle of microfleece that I just bought and cut.

I'm desperate to relieve his very painful bum - and if this will work, I want to try it. But I don't want to ruin my diapers!

I'd love any advice - I'm thinking I should wash the fleece liners separately now that they'll have oils on them. If anyone has advice for better solutions, I'd love that, too!!

Thanks!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

like i said in the other thread, I have used aquaphor before when dd's bum was red with no problem.
Hope that rash goes away quickly!


----------



## Kerriemoe (Aug 3, 2005)

This won't help you at the moment, but we have flushable liners for this purpose.

However, I'm sure there are times it gets on the dipe anyway, and we've never had problems caused by anything but bad detergent buildup. So you should be fine.

Hope baby's bum clears up quickly!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Thank you thank you!! I knew I'd heard talk of Aquaphor before, but when I saw the ingredients I figured it would cause problems! Thanks!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Hope his rash goes away soon







I haven't used it for diaper rash but I use it several times a day for DS eczema and it usually gets on the edges of his diapers by his thighs. I've never had any problems with the dipes because of it.


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

I use aquaphor and lansinoh all the time on fleece and prefolds. Just don't glob it on.

Hope it clears up soon!


----------

